# Newbee needs plastisol info



## keysTees (Apr 14, 2011)

Hello I'm new to this site I'm about to start my online t-shirt business. I am using a heatpress and getting discouraged  I tried pro world light and dark transfers but I am disappointed that when printing with the dark transfers you have to have the big white box in the back...thinking of trying the plastisol transfers my question is who makes the best ones and if I'm designing the transfer is it gonna cost an arm and a leg? Thanks in advance for any help you can give me!


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

keysTees said:


> Hello I'm new to this site I'm about to start my online t-shirt business. I am using a heatpress and getting discouraged  I tried pro world light and dark transfers but I am disappointed that when printing with the dark transfers you have to have the big white box in the back...thinking of trying the plastisol transfers my question is who makes the best ones and if I'm designing the transfer is it gonna cost an arm and a leg? Thanks in advance for any help you can give me!


the only way to eliminate the box when using the transfer paper for darks is to cut the excess paper away from your design. i invested in a vinyl cutter just for that purpose (some cuttes have an optical eye registration system that once your design is printer can be place and cut on that machine).

i've used plastisol transfers in the past AND yes they are better than inkjet transfers they also will end up cracking and fading through time (unlike a lot of shirts is still have from the 90's that were silkscreened).

you designing the shirt has nothing to do with the cost except of course with your decision on the number of colors in that design and the size of that design. all you end up doing with a plastisol producer is uploading your file from the design software you've used. then based upon colors, size and quantities you'll get your price.

personally i find that i now would rather outsource to a screenprinter who accepts a lower quantity (30 shirts is the least i've found) and go that route. i can get things printed up within a week with no rush charge and free shipping without customers asking "is this a transfer or something?"


----------



## keysTees (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks lots you were very helpful!!!


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

This will help you with pricing and includes a link to comparisons.


----------

